# How to Actually Fight Back Against Uber Tracking Your Speed/Braking



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.

1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*

At some point, Uber will tell you to stop opening new tickets. At which point, they will have to assure you that the information therein cannot be used against you. Uber has not said that yet, they have said it could come up in a reactivation hearing or if a passenger reports you. If Uber does not allow you to dispute the information in those reports - that is a violation of the Uber agreement, as it would be to terminate you as a driver for notifying them of such.

If just one in ten Uber drivers did this, it would add tens of thousands of support tickets weekly - and force Uber to offer an opt-out.

Please join me in being part of that one in ten drivers that starts doing this. It will pressure Uber to offer an opt-out, and if anything, cost Uber far more than they anticipated - all while complying with the terms.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


But, put otherwise, if you drive well and within speed limit; you can use that to help your case against false accusations. Seriously, are you that bad of a driver that these reports concern you?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

I object in general to Uber tracking my braking, which phone GPS does not track well. I research GPS radios for a living as part of my day job, and using accelerometer and GPS data from a smartphone to analyze that is often incorrect and unreliable. Especially when aggregated over thousands of different devices, firmwares, and calibrations - as you will find on Android.



drexl_s said:


> Seriously, are you that bad of a driver that these reports concern you?


Seriously, do you want Uber to keep track of you - especially when it's likely inaccurate a considerable part of the time?

Let's keep the sarcasm in this thread a tone lower.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I object in general to Uber tracking my braking, which phone GPS does not track well. I research GPS radios for a living, and using accelerometer and GPS data from a smartphone to analyze that is often incorrect and unreliable.
> 
> Seriously, do you want Uber to keep track of you - especially when it's likely inaccurate a considerable part of the time?
> 
> Let's keep the sarcasm in this thread a tone lower.


I think it is pretty accurate. Good enough where my wife did not believe the fairly good report I received. Sure, it is orange for both, but she figured it would be much lower than 80% for me. As for speed, really, bubble came up for 85 and you were doing 70 or less? Every time for me, hear that bubble and look at my speed..guilty.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


It costs them literally nothing to ignore you


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> I think it is pretty accurate. Good enough where my wife did not believe the fairly good report I received. Sure, it is orange for both, but she figured it would be much lower than 80% for me. As for speed, really, bubble came up for 85 and you were doing 70 or less? Every time for me, hear that bubble and look at my speed..guilty.


Speed is accurate because GPS units are battled tested for that. My concern is mostly the braking, which from my own tests I have found to be highly inaccurate.

And again, just because your phone has accurate GPS, doesn't mean Uber drivers who are using $50 Android phones will have the same experience.

I again encourage anyone that finds the data to be inaccurate to report it each and every time in a new ticket to Uber.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Rat said:


> It costs them literally nothing to ignore you


Not true. At all. They have to read every ticket and decide what to do with it.

Imagine tens of thousands of dispute tickets each week. That adds up to real-world, non-trivial costs.

Plus they then can't say "everyone's fine with it and all the data is accurate" without noting that a considerable number of drivers have raised persistent objections - without fear of reprisal.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Not true. At all. They have to read every ticket and decide what to do with it.
> 
> Imagine tens of thousands of dispute tickets each week. That adds up to real-world, non-trivial costs.
> 
> Plus they then can't say "everyone's fine with it and all the data is accurate" without noting that a considerable number of drivers have raised persistent objections - without fear of reprisal.


Machines read our tickets. 100s of thousands a minute are feasible. What reprisal? People writing complaint tickets?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Rat said:


> Machines read our tickets. 100s of thousands a minute are feasible. What reprisal? People writing complaint tickets?


If you file a lot of complaint tickets, Uber could deactivate you. The terms however do not allow termination due to filing a dispute ticket.

Machines do read our ticket, but responses are written by real people. The tickets merely sort. Even if someone has to take a half-minute to decide what copy-paste reply to post in, multiply that by tens of thousands of weekly tickets.

It only works if enough people do it, but it would work. And your claim it would cost Uber nothing is not true, it would have a tangible impact on their support system.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Not true. At all. They have to read every ticket and decide what to do with it.
> 
> Imagine tens of thousands of dispute tickets each week. That adds up to real-world, non-trivial costs.
> 
> Plus they then can't say "everyone's fine with it and all the data is accurate" without noting that a considerable number of drivers have raised persistent objections - without fear of reprisal.


So why would you make them do more work and cause them to raise commissions higher? Seriously, are you one of the people that would take prepaid return envelopes, stuff with junk and mail them to credit card companies? Just drive for Lyft. Why stress so much about this?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> So why would you make them do more work and cause them to raise commissions higher? Seriously, are you one of the people that would take prepaid return envelopes, stuff with junk and mail them to credit card companies? Just drive for Lyft. Why stress so much about this?


Two reasons - One, it is information any court could subpoena and use against you even in a personal car accident, years later. Two, it's an intrusion in privacy.

As to your rest, I disagree that it is the same as "stuffing an envelope" but you obviously don't support this idea, and you've made your reasons clear. I think it's an effective strategy if enough drivers did it.

P.S. Lyft is not in my area, have no choice but Uber or no Uber. I chose to Uber and be bitter.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I haven't gotten any speed numbers on my reports, just acceleration and braking. I don't think the numbers are useful since tracking the info on GPS doesn't give you real world data to match up with it. For example if I only do one trip a day and Uber says I had a harsh braking incident on that trip. What they could be seeing is someone taking an off ramp from a highway which is located immediately after a construction zone and the ramp has a sharp curve. 

So you have a driver with a shortened approach to a ramp, trying getting over to the ramp in 70 mph traffic and cars bumper sniffing, then trying to get down to 25 mph for the curve on the ramp. 

I actually has that happen today, except for the one trip part) The pax had actually been asking questions about Uber earlier and I told her about this new, helpful feature. And the switching thing. I pity the Uber support people if they ever have that pax involved in a switch and they make her late to class.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok....so how do you deactivate the accelerometer?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Ok....so how do you deactivate the accelerometer?


I'll expand on that one. I suspect they're relying on GPS. They may also be using the accelerometer and the compass, but I suspect it's probably GPS itself.

_To be clear, Uber says they are using GPS. I do not know if they include other sensors in that claim - or if it's just the GPS sensor. I suspect it is just GPS._

Unfortunately, if I am correct that it is just GPS - there's nothing you can do. If you have a rooted Android phone, you could disable the compass and accelerometer - but killing GPS would kill Uber Partner from working.

Consumer GPS modules in phones today, are designed to be accurate to within 10 meters, but speed accuracy and especially rapid deceleration (braking) is far less accurate - and can vary widely between GPS modules, antennas, and implementations.

_Most GPS implementations are more accurate than your car's speedometer. But sudden stops - that's where they vary the most. Uber isn't sharing the sensor data or algorithm they are using to base these claims - it will probably take a subpoena (or regulatory inquiry) to get them to divulge._

That's why dispute tickets each-and-every-time the info is incorrect, is all you can do.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you file a lot of complaint tickets, Uber could deactivate you. The terms however do not allow termination due to filing a dispute ticket.
> 
> Machines do read our ticket, but responses are written by real people. The tickets merely sort. Even if someone has to take a half-minute to decide what copy-paste reply to post in, multiply that by tens of thousands of weekly tickets.
> 
> It only works if enough people do it, but it would work. And your claim it would cost Uber nothing is not true, it would have a tangible impact on their support system.


I'm pretty sure most of my responses were machine generated. Im also sure they could automate a standard reply, since their replies usually don't address the subject you inquire about anyway. I think you are mistaken thinking a real person will be responding. Maybe the first few times, but once a sufficient level of annoyances is reached, off to auto-reply hell you go.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> So why would you make them do more work and cause them to raise commissions higher? Seriously, are you one of the people that would take prepaid return envelopes, stuff with junk and mail them to credit card companies? Just drive for Lyft. Why stress so much about this?


I do that! Lol


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


How about you just drive better? You're delusional if you think half the people on these forums will actually listen to you and do this. And the number of drivers on this forum are a tiny fraction of actual drivers. You're not gonna get anywhere with this, just learn how to drive better and complain less.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

kaigor said:


> How about you just drive better? You're delusional if you think half the people on these forums will actually listen to you and do this. And the number of drivers on this forum are a tiny fraction of actual drivers. You're not gonna get anywhere with this, just learn how to drive better and complain less.


Asked and answered. Even Uber admits inaccuracies can contribute to this report - so disputing it when in error is the proper thing to do.

Complain less? This is Uber, complain more.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I'll expand on that one. I suspect they're relying on GPS. They may also be using the accelerometer and the compass, but I suspect it's probably GPS itself.
> 
> _To be clear, Uber says they are using GPS. I do not know if they include other sensors in that claim - or if it's just the GPS sensor. I suspect it is just GPS._
> 
> ...


And users app has a built in gps that you can't deactivate right?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> And users app has a built in gps that you can't deactivate right?


They aren't using the user's app. Since people can request an Uber without even being in the Uber themselves, that wouldn't be practical. You can request an Uber from a PC or a friend's phone too.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> They aren't using the user's app. Since people can request an Uber without even being in the Uber themselves, that wouldn't be practical. You can request an Uber from a PC or a friend's phone too.


Uber 's app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


The out scourced C.S.R. workers will hate you !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I haven't gotten any speed numbers on my reports, just acceleration and braking. I don't think the numbers are useful since tracking the info on GPS doesn't give you real world data to match up with it. For example if I only do one trip a day and Uber says I had a harsh braking incident on that trip. What they could be seeing is someone taking an off ramp from a highway which is located immediately after a construction zone and the ramp has a sharp curve.
> 
> So you have a driver with a shortened approach to a ramp, trying getting over to the ramp in 70 mph traffic and cars bumper sniffing, then trying to get down to 25 mph for the curve on the ramp.
> 
> I actually has that happen today, except for the one trip part) The pax had actually been asking questions about Uber earlier and I told her about this new, helpful feature. And the switching thing. I pity the Uber support people if they ever have that pax involved in a switch and they make her late to class.


I try not to pin customers to the side of the car with G force.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If Uber does not allow you to dispute the information in those reports - that is a violation of the Uber agreement, as it would be to terminate you as a driver for notifying them of such.


Per the Ninth Circuit, only the arbitrator can make that claim.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Holden Driver - I assume your in Oz owing to your username. How are you seeing this feature already ? I don't see it on my app (I'm in Sydney)


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> But, put otherwise, if you drive well and within speed limit; you can use that to help your case against false accusations. Seriously, are you that bad of a driver that these reports concern you?


Shilly response.


----------



## www.juaraads.top (Sep 13, 2016)

Good.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have an idea, stop driving like a lunatic. Problem Solved.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I track my bike rides with GPS logs. According to that, I can ride my bicycle 100 mph for a second inside the concrete jungle of a city. 
Most Uber rides are in cities, where the buildings block GPS signals.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> it is information any court could subpoena and use against you even in a personal car accident, years later. Two, it's an intrusion in privacy.


Correct, this _private_ data collection of your driving habits, would *NEVER* help you in court after an crash, even if innocent. They might subpoena 2-6 months of data to prove a trend of *bad* driving.

Phones bouncing in the mount will cause it to be higher.
Phones bouncing from pot holes and road conditions will cause it to read higher.
Police Speed Detection equipment must be calibrated by a standard method at regular intervals to certify the equipment as accurate for use in a court of law.
Police Blood Alcohol tests must be calibrated by a standard method at regular intervals to certify the equipment as accurate for use in a court of law.
A fair Judge would toss out the data based on it not being from a certified collection equipment.
*Most importantly any data collected would violate your 5th Amendment without your consent.*
*The Supreme Court decision of RILEY v. CALIFORNIA that cell phone data is not searchable by Law Enforcement; "*_Digital data stored on a cell phone cannot itself be used as a weapon to harm an arresting officer or to effectuate the arrestee's escape. Officers may examine the phone's physical aspects to ensure that it will not be used as a weapon, but the data on the phone can endanger no one._*"*
*
So I believe Uber is dangerously crossing the line (yet again) and will be in a lawsuit over this in coming months if they use this data to:*

*Deactivate drivers.*
*Use in a court case after a crash.*
*For this to be legal, drivers would need to opt in, and the equipment would need to be mounted the same way every time, and calibrated on scheduled time intervals.*
Uber is not the NSA, and American drivers are not terrorists. The NSA is barely getting away with this intrusion into privacy to prevent terrorism, every year they are closer to being shut down (if we didn't have impotent congress) 


* Sorry international driver's, I do not know your laws or protections. I have no bad intentions, I hope you have similar protections, and understand the potential struggle without the protection of the US Constitution.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


I would do this but I don't use uber nav so the flashing slow down speed thing doesn't affect me, and those reports for braking and acceleration for me at least have been near perfect or off by 1 or 2.

But I will send them an email right now asking to opt out, will see what they say.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I would do this but I don't use uber nav so the flashing slow down speed thing doesn't affect me, and those reports for braking and acceleration for me at least have been near perfect or off by 1 or 2.
> 
> But I will send them an email right now asking to opt out, will see what they say.


If drivers can opt out of UberPOOL, anything's possible.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

The fleas come with the dog. I don't like the "Big Brother" crap that we knew was happening anyway, now they are just making it more obvious. Try disputing this with Uber, and you will be ignored. Try too much, they will probably deactivate you. In their business model, unless you are really productive, you are disposable and easily replaced in their eyes.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> The fleas come with the dog. I don't like the "Big Brother" crap that we knew was happening anyway, now they are just making it more obvious. Try disputing this with Uber, and you will be ignored. Try too much, they will probably deactivate you. In their business model, unless you are really productive, you are disposable and easily replaced in their eyes.


Infact they have so many drivers aka suckers that they want people to actually complain about real issues so they know who to deactivate or who to keep in their sheep farm. Uber aims to employ the most brainless of the brainless, less questions and more picking up Uberpool is what they want.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just drive safely. It's good for everyone including passenger, Uber, yourself and your family.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I use a iphone 5s for Uber and do not have this "feature". Is there a accelerometer for iphone 5?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> I use a iphone 5s for Uber and do not have this "feature". Is there a accelerometer for iphone 5?


If you don't have it, just means they haven't rolled it out in your market or gave it to you yet.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bozo's Intestines said:


> You're assuming that bad numbers indicate bad driving. That does not indicate that necessarily. Expand your thinking, please. I have noticed that when I drive a long stretch near San Francisco called Highway 17 that my braking grade goes way down. This is because of the nature of the roller coaster-type undulations on Highway 17. Please be careful before you start making blanket assumptions. It's indicative of sloppy thinking.


Don't be condescending, I don't like to be verbose and put down every exception. If you have not noticed, long posts do not get the attention from the reader and messages get lost. From now on, any generalizations I make, you make yourself a mental note that "drexl's comments apply to at least 85% not 100%, because no matter what there are always exceptions." Don't you feel better already?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> P.S. Lyft is not in my area, have no choice but Uber or no Uber. I chose to Uber and be bitter.


Ahh, so you're unemployable and are bitter because of that


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Don't you feel better already?


No 
I don't want Uber to have access to my phones uncalibrated acceleratometer.
Pot holes in my area are terrible!


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> I haven't gotten any speed numbers on my reports, just acceleration and braking. I don't think the numbers are useful since tracking the info on GPS doesn't give you real world data to match up with it. For example if I only do one trip a day and Uber says I had a harsh braking incident on that trip. What they could be seeing is someone taking an off ramp from a highway which is located immediately after a construction zone and the ramp has a sharp curve.
> 
> So you have a driver with a shortened approach to a ramp, trying getting over to the ramp in 70 mph traffic and cars bumper sniffing, then trying to get down to 25 mph for the curve on the ramp.
> 
> I actually has that happen today, except for the one trip part) The pax had actually been asking questions about Uber earlier and I told her about this new, helpful feature. And the switching thing. I pity the Uber support people if they ever have that pax involved in a switch and they make her late to class.


Absolutely. Sometimes in busy cities, a driver must get a bit aggressive to get down the road. Have to punch it to get into a a very small window merging into traffic. Uber wants us to drive like vision impaired, blue haired old ladies. I drive a hybrid, and trying to keep the electric drive going most of the time results in my reports staying in the green. Of coarse, drivers around me go into red mode. Its like trying to just drive the speed limit on a busy freeway- you're going to get run over. This could actually be dangerous, as most other drivers on the road are looking for any opening to gain speed.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines (Aug 31, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Don't be condescending, I don't like to be verbose and put down every exception. If you have not noticed, long posts do not get the attention from the reader and messages get lost. From now on, any generalizations I make, you make yourself a mental note that "drexl's comments apply to at least 85% not 100%, because no matter what there are always exceptions." Don't you feel better already?


There you go again. You're being condescending and arrogant. I knew that you didn't have the backbone to man up and say that you left out some possibilities. Instead, you came across as though you had it all figured out. You know that's what you did. And we both know you don't have enough cojones to cop to it. You're busted. Anyone reading your notes can clearly see that you're arrogant. You can change. Now go ahead and do it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Euius said:


> Lol. That's nonsense. There is no permission to give, so all programs can access it. None are violating the stores tos by doing so.


Wrong. App updates claim no permissions. But when you first install the app, or if you wipe it from your phone and reinstall it, it asks for EVERY permission allowable.

That said, my braking and acceleration is usually in the green since they rolled this out formally. I just don't like the big-brother approach. It panders to inexperienced drivers, and it insults experienced drivers. On a Saturday night when I have to stomp on the brakes to avoid 5 drunk drivers blowing red lights, how is Uber supposed to KNOW that from the accerometers in my phone? They cannot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


Dude, not only Uber is tracking u,
Waze
and the Ford Motor Co.(in my 2016 Fusion Hybrid) or whomever ur recent car manufacturer is.

Maybe U picked up some bad driving habits over the years and the reports will make u a safer driver

Get over it, we live in a transparent society. Expectations of Privacy are not encouraged.
Just ask one of the 74 million millennials that have their entire lives online with images.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bozo's Intestines said:


> There you go again. You need to open up your mind. You need to drop the idea that you have things all figured out. You have a certain arrogance that reeks of narrow-minded stupidity. Now sit down, son. I'm going to give you a little lesson. There's a thing called braking, son. It's when you put your foot on the pedal and it slows the car down. Now what happens when you're on a very challenging two-lane road that goes up and down like a rollercoaster and people are cutting you off, you have to hit the brakes often. You can have excellent braking grades otherwise, but when you get on this highway I'm talking about (Hwy 17 near Santa Cruz and Silicon Valley), you're braking grade is going to go down. Dude, get off your high horse. You seem to think you're a lot smarter than you actually are.


Seriously, don't you read my posts? My driving reports are probably one of the worst on here..do you see me freaking out and name calling others because, oh no, some algorithm is telling me I don't brake or accelerate well. Your reaction to this, puts your stability as a professional driver in question. Do you road rage? Oh, here is a report..they haven't sent me an updated one.. is your report worse?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bozo's Intestines most current report, just for you, can you feel my stress over it? Lol


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> I again encourage anyone that finds the data to be inaccurate to report it each and every time in a new ticket to Uber.


What is the basis of your dispute, and the inaccuracies, your opinion? What makes it a dispute and not a complaint?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

uber tracks you even when you're not online. i have received reports when i didn't even drive that week. uber wants to control drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber strike said:


> uber tracks you even when you're not online. i have received reports when i didn't even drive that week. uber wants to control drivers.


They have texted me and suggested I go online when I was in city signing up for Lyft.

Uber tracks YOU even with the app. Off.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I try not to pin customers to the side of the car with G force.


I try not to as well, hence the "harsh breaking" so I don't slam them, the guard rails, or roll the car.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Robbie Das said:


> Dude, not only Uber is tracking u,
> Waze
> and the Ford Motor Co.(in my 2016 Fusion Hybrid) or whomever ur recent car manufacturer is.
> 
> ...


I gave up illusions of privacy as soon as I found out my one neighbor "works private security" and he's ex-foreign military special forces, and when I found a few of my neighbors work at the NSA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I gave up illusions of privacy as soon as I found out my one neighbor "works private security" and he's ex-foreign military special forces, and when I found a few of my neighbors work at the NSA.


In the eyes of govt.,corporate controlled. Govt.,you are a commodity,a subject,a cash scource.
You are cattle.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Bozo's Intestines said:


> Now sit down, son. I'm going to give you a little lesson. There's a thing called braking, son. It's when you put your foot on the pedal and it slows the car down. Now what happens when you're on a very challenging two-lane road that goes up and down like a rollercoaster and people are cutting you off, you have to hit the brakes often...


Try downshifting. Son.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone who is not worried about this, or as I've perused, are saying to just drive sane. You're missing the point, we are supposed to be independent contractors, NOT EMPLOYEES. I know of no other transportation industry (yes, I know Uber is a technology company) that tracks, to this level, their independent contractors. In my real life, I'm a truck driver, as a company driver, driving a semi provided by my employer, I am tracked, my speed, braking and is monitored. However, the same company, we have two owner operators, independent contractors, who only use the company in the roll of a broker, essentially what we use Uber/Lyft for. They are not tracked, in any way, shape or form. While not illegal, it is severely frowned upon, and any company that tried it, other than US Military/Gov't contractors, would find themselves without Independent drivers.

I am meeting next week with an employment lawyer regarding this, to get his overall opinion.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

kaigor said:


> How about you just drive better?


I think you're missing the point. This isn't about driving it's about a psychopathic and most unethical company like Uber trying to intimidate and control its workforce.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Speed is accurate because GPS units are battled tested for that. My concern is mostly the braking, which from my own tests I have found to be highly inaccurate.
> 
> And again, just because your phone has accurate GPS, doesn't mean Uber drivers who are using $50 Android phones will have the same experience.
> 
> I again encourage anyone that finds the data to be inaccurate to report it each and every time in a new ticket to Uber.


I driving thru a crowds on game day creeping along. Not braking that hard, and they still hit me of for harsh breaking. I don't remember slamming my breaks that morning at all. I don't think it is very accurate.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

When the orientation switch is turned off, I wonder if that also turns the accelorometer off, or just its functionality for that task? It would be nice to all disable the technology in our phones en masse so their project fails. 

I am looking forward to the speed monitoring though. I think Im already risking loss of license due to my lead foot.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> When the orientation switch is turned off, I wonder if that also turns the accelorometer off, or just its functionality for that task? It would be nice to all disable the technology in our phones en masse so their project fails.
> 
> I am looking forward to the speed monitoring though. I think Im already risking loss of license due to my lead foot.


No, it does not. The sensor is still working for apps that call it. But again, I don't think Uber is using the accelerometer, just the GPS speed - and performing some calculation based deceleration data.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

I saw this the other day, I drove a little past 80mph and got a red alert on my phone, ignored it and kept driving, sorry uber but I follow the "flow of traffic" in the fast lane of course, time is money suckaz.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Wrong. App updates claim no permissions. But when you first install the app, or if you wipe it from your phone and reinstall it, it asks for EVERY permission allowable.


No, it _informs_. You only have the choice to not install.



HoldenDriver said:


> I don't think Uber is using the accelerometer, just the GPS speed - and performing some calculation based deceleration data.


That would be impossible.

I fail to understand why you think they're not using the accelerometer for something it was actually designed to do, and instead are using GPS location for something it's not designed to do, doesn't do well, and generates false values.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> I think it is pretty accurate. Good enough where my wife did not believe the fairly good report I received. Sure, it is orange for both, but she figured it would be much lower than 80% for me. As for speed, really, bubble came up for 85 and you were doing 70 or less? Every time for me, hear that bubble and look at my speed..guilty.


GPS often deviates. I don't know why but even Google Maps turns out to be something like 30% off quite a lot. I *would* be scared of the accuracy of phones tracking location & distance.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Do they track the trip or track the whole time you're online ?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Euius said:


> No, it _informs_. You only have the choice to not install.
> 
> That would be impossible.
> 
> I fail to understand why you think they're not using the accelerometer for something it was actually designed to do, and instead are using GPS location for something it's not designed to do, doesn't do well, and generates false values.


First, Uber says in the description that it is only using GPS.

Second, you can use GPS to measure sudden deceleration, and it is just not as accurate.

Third, the high diversity of devices - many of which lack accelerometers or at least reliable ones.

I stand by the claim - I don't think Uber is using the accelerometer for this. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> Do they track the trip or track the whole time you're online ?


According to the description, the ratings are while on trip. I presume they are also logging the data while in Phase 1 / Online while not on trip, but just for their own internal use.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Wrong - Uber clearly state that they will be using accelerometer technology

*How will this technology be used in Australia?*
_
As an example of how this technology works, gyrometers in smartphones can measure small movements, while GPS and accelerometers show how often a vehicle starts and stops, as well as its overall speed.

By using this technology, we hope to be able to improve the trip experience for riders and drivers, helping to make our roads safer for everyone._


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Euius said:


> I fail to understand why you think they're not using the accelerometer for something it was actually designed to do, and instead are using GPS location for something it's not designed to do, doesn't do well, and generates false values.


Agree, but without consistent sensor manufacturer, mounting, and routine calibration. The accelerometer is generating false reports as well.

There's hundreds of news articles about the fitness wrist bands giving false readings

FitBit is actually being sued!
http://fortune.com/2016/01/06/fitbit-heart-rate-accuracy-lawsuit/


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Wrong - Uber clearly state that they will be using accelerometer technology
> 
> *How will this technology be used in Australia?*
> _
> ...


That is a very different copy from the USA post, which omits the accelerometer. I'm not sure if they're using different implementations, or if the USA version is omitting.

This does give me the idea of baking an Android device with the accelerometer neutered in firmware. Easy way to find out if it's being used or not.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I never had any apps ever ask for permissions to use accelerometer or compass.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I drive really safe and I don't take off too fast and I don't brake too hard so the information they have isn't accurate and I don't really care anyhow.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> Do they track the trip or track the whole time you're online ?


Yes.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> First, Uber says in the description that it is only using GPS.


Actually, they just say "acceleration" and don't specify either, _but_ if you want to believe it's GPS then that _invalidates_ your position that you didn't give them permission. You gave them permission to use GPS.



> Second, you can use GPS to measure sudden deceleration, and it is just not as accurate.


As anybody who has used GPS for a few minutes knows it's utterly unreliable, bouncing around over a space of meters even while standing still. Uber isn't interested in unreliable data, no matter the purpose they have for the data.



> Third, the high diversity of devices - many of which lack accelerometers or at least reliable ones.


GPS function is just as variable, and just as frequently unreliable. Accelermeters is required by Android spec, and of course available from Apple as well.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Agree, but without consistent sensor manufacturer, mounting, and routine calibration. The accelerometer is generating false reports as well.
> 
> There's hundreds of news articles about the fitness wrist bands giving false readings
> 
> ...


That's a matter of thresholds. It's a lot easier to detect - and a lot harder to mistake - the movement of an entire car while inside it, than for a wrist watch to sense a heartbeat accurately


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Euius said:


> Actually, they just say "acceleration" and don't specify either, _but_ if you want to believe it's GPS then that _invalidates_ your position that you didn't give them permission. You gave them permission to use GPS.
> 
> As anybody who has used GPS for a few minutes knows it's utterly unreliable, bouncing around over a space of meters even while standing still. Uber isn't interested in unreliable data, no matter the purpose they have for the data.
> 
> GPS function is just as variable, and just as frequently unreliable. Accelermeters is required by Android spec, and of course available from Apple as well.


That would be great to not give GPS permission to the app, but obviously you can't even use the app without permitting it. It's what their tech is based on in the first place, time shift or not.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


What is a ticket? You mean send them an email?
To which address?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

nash801 said:


> What is a ticket? You mean send them an email?
> To which address?


1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Washington D.C.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> That would be great to not give GPS permission to the app, but obviously you can't even use the app without permitting it. It's what their tech is based on in the first place, time shift or not.


Of course it is, which invalidates the claim that drivers didn't give permission to use GPS.

So it's either it uses GPS, and they have permission, or it uses the accelerometer and it's an integral part of the phone that is available to all apps.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

nash801 said:


> What is a ticket? You mean send them an email?
> To which address?


If you feel a report is inaccurate, go to Help -> Driving -> Other topic and report it in the Uber Partner app.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you feel a report is inaccurate, go to Help -> Driving -> Other topic and report it in the Uber Partner app


So in a nut shell, the solution is to bombard Uber with complaints based on drivers feelings. Ok I got it now.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> So in a nut shell, the solution is to bombard Uber with complaints based on drivers feelings. Ok I got it now.


Normally, doing that could get you deactivated. But if each report contains incorrect information, you have a right to dispute it per the Uber services agreement. Each and every time.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Normally, doing that could get you deactivated. But if each report contains incorrect information, you have a right to dispute it per the Uber services agreement. Each and every time.


In all seriousness, I'm not seeing the dispute, per the definition of the word.

Generally speaking, a dispute requires something to contradict the information being provided. Granted I see that you are well versed on this topic, however, as a business person I would find little legitimacy in "feeling" the data is inaccurate.

For instance, if a real estate person Says this house is worth 350k, but the property appraiser values it at 200k, there is a dispute.

In this Uber situation, I'm sure you could educate Uber on why the numbers aren't accurate. However the 10% you're looking for are probably not going to be able to back up what they are saying with any evidence of inaccuracy.

IF, there was another app or stand alone device that tracked this, that would be great evidence to say you're wrong Uber. i don't know that a drivers feeling about it will carry much weight.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

You don't have to have evidence to dispute. You just have to have bona-fide reason. If you see a poor braking score, and yet no sudden stops occurred en route, you have valid reason to object - and force Uber to process a ticket each and every day about it. It may become a copy-paste war on both sides, but that alone would force Uber to note when regulators inquire about ticket volume, that drivers are considerably contesting this information.

*I also suspect Uber is doing this to claim their self-driving cars are safer than Uber drivers on the aggregate. They can't make that claim if we're all constantly disputing the accuracy of the data (with good reason to do so).*


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

Personally I don't see an issue with uber tracking my speed braking and acceleration. Let them track all they want, doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberfast said:


> Personally I don't see an issue with uber tracking my speed braking and acceleration. Let them track all they want, doesn't bother me at all.


Would you have a problem with them peeking in on you from time-to-time using the front-facing camera or microphone on your phone? Remember, the "Driver" (formally Partner) app requires permission of your entire phone.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Would you have a problem with them peeking in on you from time-to-time using the front-facing camera or microphone on your phone? Remember, the "Driver" (formally Partner) app requires permission of your entire phone.


If there are passengers in my car, I don't mind, it's like they are watching out for both rider/driver. If I'm solos in the car, I would have a problem with that.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Would you have a problem with them peeking in on you from time-to-time using the front-facing camera or microphone on your phone? Remember, the "Driver" (formally Partner) app requires permission of your entire phone.


Let them try. They can't get any information from either of those on my phone.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Would you have a problem with them peeking in on you from time-to-time using the front-facing camera or microphone on your phone? Remember, the "Driver" (formally Partner) app requires permission of your entire phone.


You can disable those in your phone after the app is installed. However some will tell you that unless your camera is covered, it can still be accessed remotely.

With pax in the car, why not? If I'm solo, well if they really want to see/ hear me giggle demand more cowbell when BOC comes on, feel free. Lol


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Would you have a problem with them peeking in on you from time-to-time using the front-facing camera or microphone on your phone? Remember, the "Driver" (formally Partner) app requires permission of your entire phone.


The driver app does not have, and did not request, permission to access the camera or microphone on my phone.

I use Android, the superior product.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

What are you all talking about? Uber tracks speed and hard braking? What is there purpose of this an is this only in certain cities or everywhere? I've never heard of this. How do I know that I'm being judged on my driving my uber? Ice never been sent anything about this..


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Euius said:


> The driver app does not have, and did not request, permission to access the camera or microphone on my phone.
> 
> I use Android, the superior product.


I use Android as well.

When the first install of the app is done, it asks for permission to critical Android operating system files and permissions, amongst other things. That basically covers everything.

It never says specifically that it would use the accelerometers in phones in certain markets, etc.

Explain to me how using an app that you allows full permission to the most sensitive parts of your phone isn't allowed to have full permission to your phone? I'm really not too bothered by it really, but I'm not buying the while "oh they would never do THAT" argument either.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Android user unite!!!!

Is there a website that will help me learn how to use this thing better?????


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Android user unite!!!!
> 
> Is there a website that will help me learn how to use this thing better?????


Yep.

www.whitehouse.gov

/sarcasm


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Yep.
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> /sarcasm


That is funny. Do I hit 3 for the NSA app?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> That is funny. Do I hit 3 for the NSA app?


Just hit "Cancel" and "Rider no-show." You might get a "professionalism" ding on your app from the IRS.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Just hit "Cancel" and "Rider no-show." You might get a "professionalism" ding on your app from the IRS.


I thought Uber was the IRS?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Close enough.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Solution to this reatrded problem is "stop driving and uber off"


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Bozo's Intestines said:


> Kaigor, you're not knowing certain things. There are certain stretches of highway where you have to hit the brakes frequently. If you live in the greater SF Bay Area take a drive over Highway 17 and see what I mean. Kaigor, someone who is as arrogant as you are is pretty likely not the sharpest knife in the drawer. I suggest strongly that you open up your mind and think of other possibilities before you start throwing your weight around. All you do is make yourself look narrow-minded. Shape up. You can do it son. I've got faith in you. Now go outside and play, son. We adults have things to do here.


Dude the poster above yours just said he works in SF and has a good report. So that means you're just a terrible driver. Dude I live in MINNESOTA where there's ice on the roads for half the year and I do fine. Don't call me narrow minded you small-minded driver. You're just a full time driver and that's all you'll ever be. I do this part time for travel money homie I have a REAL job.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I use Android as well.
> 
> When the first install of the app is done, it asks for permission to critical Android operating system files and permissions, amongst other things. That basically covers everything.


It did not ask for, did not receive, and does not have access to the camera on my phone.

So clearly not everything.



> It never says specifically that it would use the accelerometers in phones in certain markets, etc.


Of course not, it's not a permission limited function. All apps have access to it, and more use it than you suspect.



> Explain to me how using an app that you allows full permission to the most sensitive parts of your phone isn't allowed to have full permission to your phone?


I don't need to. That's not the reality of the situation.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Euius said:


> It did not ask for, did not receive, and does not have access to the camera on my phone.
> 
> So clearly not everything.
> 
> ...


The reality is that you obviously did not read or do not understand how Uber utilizes your phone. Kick and scream all you want, the tech in the app is embedded in your phone like a bed-bug. This is not a fantacy, this is what we signed up for.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What if I pull a wheelie, do a burnout, or rip a donut?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> What if I pull a wheelie, do a burnout, or rip a donut?


You may get a ghost Rider report for "Navigation."


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Now since they started the reports, most of my numbers are green. I have had yellow but I can almost tell which times they docked on the report. Nothing severe, but not as smooth as it could have been. Traffic and other conditions don't always allow that, but hey. If they want to be that fussy, let them spin their wheels.

Now if you go into the settings on your phone and turn off the apps ability to use camera and microphone, within a couple days you "are randomly selected for identity verification" and have to take another photo for them. Which turns the camera permissions back on again.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Now since they started the reports, most of my numbers are green. I have had yellow but I can almost tell which times they docked on the report. Nothing severe, but not as smooth as it could have been. Traffic and other conditions don't always allow that, but hey. If they want to be that fussy, let them spin their wheels.
> 
> Now if you go into the settings on your phone and turn off the apps ability to use camera and microphone, within a couple days you "are randomly selected for identity verification" and have to take another photo for them. Which turns the camera permissions back on again.


They can't see or hear anything through my camera or mic. Both are blocked physically.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Now since they started the reports, most of my numbers are green. I have had yellow but I can almost tell which times they docked on the report. Nothing severe, but not as smooth as it could have been. Traffic and other conditions don't always allow that, but hey. If they want to be that fussy, let them spin their wheels.
> 
> Now if you go into the settings on your phone and turn off the apps ability to use camera and microphone, within a couple days you "are randomly selected for identity verification" and have to take another photo for them. Which turns the camera permissions back on again.


Thank you for going into more in-depth detail on this. Some people think "oh, Uber would NEVER do this or that, or they never asked permission for it." Yes, they did from day 1. When an app says it wants access to your root operating system, all bets are off.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Speed is accurate because GPS units are battled tested for that


I respectfully disagree. GPS has a built in error to keep it from being used in weapons, only if you have the additional correction signal that is broadcast on special frequencies to correct the built in error is it accurate, like the WAS used by the aviation community, but unfortunately this extra equipment is not included in civilian gps signal chips, only aviation and military hardware has this... so yes ubers tracking of your gps is not that accurate, maybe with in a few yards on the position, but this is due to correlation with the cell phone tower network. I don't like uber tracking me this way either, and would like an opt out from the alerts and crap on my phone.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

thomas1955 said:


> I respectfully disagree. GPS has a built in error to keep it from being used in weapons, only if you have the additional correction signal that is broadcast on special frequencies to correct the built in error is it accurate, like the WAS used by the aviation community, but unfortunately this extra equipment is not included in civilian gps signal chips, only aviation and military hardware has this... so yes ubers tracking of your gps is not that accurate, maybe with in a few yards on the position, but this is due to correlation with the cell phone tower network. I don't like uber tracking me this way either, and would like an opt out from the alerts and crap on my phone.


I would like to opt-out too, but the way their software is coded, in the end it is just not possible. It's all or nothing really.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is another example of a "technology company" full of over entitled nerds trying to show they are out front doing something to make their operations safer. Hey uber, you want to make driving safer? Hows about a pay raise back to the fares we started with, prior to all the "temporary price reductions". I can't speak for everyone, but I know I sure as hell drive better when I'm making "life changing monies".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I personally do not wish to see this feature removed, I'm starting to notice a lot of uber and Lyft drivers driving like taxi drivers Dodge in and out of traffic,

Doing very heavy acceleration after the light turns green, I'm sorry to say but this feature is badly needed stop driving like a damn idiot..


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I personally do not wish to see this feature removed, I'm starting to notice a lot of uber and Lyft drivers driving like taxi drivers Dodge in and out of traffic,
> 
> Doing very heavy acceleration after the light turns green, I'm sorry to say but this feature is badly needed stop driving like a damn idiot..


I'd rather just see idiot drivers get deactivated and let the good drivers pick the fruit.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> The reality is that you obviously did not read or do not understand how Uber utilizes your phone. Kick and scream all you want, the tech in the app is embedded in your phone like a bed-bug. This is not a fantacy, this is what we signed up for.


The reality is, still, that uber does not have access to the camera. This is not something I am remembering, this is something I can and did check

The reality also is that all apps have access to the accelerometer, without asking for permission. It is not a permission limited sensor.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Buy commercial insurance and start you own taxi business. Problem solved.

As long as you use Ubers junk insurance policy and you receive your orders from Uber, you have no choice but to do want they want.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Their tracking only records their perception of whether your braked and accelerated smoothly. It doesn't factor in traffic conditions. Did you brake hard because you were speeding, or to avoid an accident with a doofus turning right in front of you? Both scenarios get the same fail with this type of monitoring and will hurt those willing to do inner city driving.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Their tracking only records their perception of whether your braked and accelerated smoothly. It doesn't factor in traffic conditions. Did you brake hard because you were speeding, or to avoid an accident with a doofus turning right in front of you? Both scenarios get the same fail with this type of monitoring and will hurt those willing to do inner city driving.


Yeah because a sixty billion dollar company is too stupid to know there's going to be more heavy breaking and more heavy acceleration in the city than there is in the suburbs, sure you're right.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah because a sixty billion dollar company is too stupid to know there's going to be more heavy breaking and more heavy acceleration in the city than there is in the suburbs, sure you're right.


Apparently they are. Remember, at the end of the day, it's all about money. From a driver perspective, it may look stupid. From their perspective, money rolls in by the milliseond.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> But, put otherwise, if you drive well and within speed limit; you can use that to help your case against false accusations. Seriously, are you that bad of a driver that these reports concern you?


No, just some of our cars have 200bhp more than yours, or 4x the Nm....

And my brake rotors are bigger than a Prius wheel. Literally.

So yeah. In the interest of safety, ANY manoeuvre taken around any hazard whatsoever will ALWAYS be "unsafe speed" or "sudden braking" or whatever

...and the day they figure out how to track lateral movement, we'll get kicked out for drifting and powersliding.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberfast said:


> If there are passengers in my car, I don't mind, it's like they are watching out for both rider/driver. If I'm solos in the car, I would have a problem with that.


And if it's just you, your paper towel, and your powerade bottle at a red light....and you get a trip request....

....tis a slippery slope


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> What if I pull a wheelie, do a burnout, or rip a donut?


I got a 95+ mph warning drifting a turn uphill going towards Pasadena.... my pax said AWESOME, DUDE


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I personally do not wish to see this feature removed, I'm starting to notice a lot of uber and Lyft drivers driving like taxi drivers Dodge in and out of traffic,
> 
> Doing very heavy acceleration after the light turns green, I'm sorry to say but this feature is badly needed stop driving like a damn idiot..


Son we ARE taxi drivers....unlicensed unregulated taxi drivers

And SMOOTHLY slowpoking off a green light and NOT changing lanes to a freer lane regularly is what CREATE TRAFFOC JAMS, kills your earnings, and makes your pax late

I've already seen pax complain about older civic hybrids being TOO SLOW WHEN FLOORED and making them unnecessarily delayed. And they're correct. +10 seconds in every stop and go maneuver, or +15 if you're slow poking on purpose, adds up to HOURS PER DAY in the city


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I'd rather just see idiot drivers get deactivated and let the good drivers pick the fruit.


You two ARE the bad drivers.

The JOB is to be a taxi driver. It involves driving like one. REFUSAL to do would be a dick move, but in reality, you're just making up grounds to cover sheer incompetence. Or worse, fear of driving.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Son we ARE taxi drivers....unlicensed unregulated taxi drivers


The regulatory body that you work under disagrees. You're private personal transport, and regulated.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Euius said:


> The regulatory body that you work under disagrees. You're private personal transport, and regulated.


And drivers for hire existed long before term taxi, invention of automobile, etc.

Same shit different wrapper logo


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Euius said:


> The regulatory body that you work under disagrees. You're private personal transport, and regulated.


Private personal transportation, yes. But most regulations were tossed out the window because Uber handed out pile of money to select city politicians.

Uber drivers have next to zero regulation they must follow.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Son we ARE taxi drivers....unlicensed unregulated taxi drivers
> 
> And SMOOTHLY slowpoking off a green light and NOT changing lanes to a freer lane regularly is what CREATE TRAFFOC JAMS, kills your earnings, and makes your pax late
> 
> I've already seen pax complain about older civic hybrids being TOO SLOW WHEN FLOORED and making them unnecessarily delayed. And they're correct. +10 seconds in every stop and go maneuver, or +15 if you're slow poking on purpose, adds up to HOURS PER DAY in the city


I drive very aggressively, normally travel slightly faster than the speed limit, in fact I have one recent complaint on lyft that I accelerated to change lanes on the freeway, that is me that is the way I roll,

But that does not mean you are supposed to shotgun your car off the green light or race up to a green light and slam on the brakes at the last minute because you didn't make the yellow light, that's what I mean by driving like a taxi driver I assure you I have a Leadfoot i am not a Slowpoke.


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Android user unite!!!!
> 
> Is there a website that will help me learn how to use this thing better?????


http://forum.xda-developers.com/


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Private personal transportation, yes. But most regulations were tossed out the window because Uber handed out pile of money to select city politicians.


The regulatory body that covers both the person I was replying to and myself is state wide. In fact, they don't allow individual cities to regulate further. Which is why I know what regulations he drives under, since we're in different cities hundreds of miles apart.



phillipzx3 said:


> Uber drivers have next to zero regulation they must follow


False


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


Or drive as my grown kids would say " like a grandma " which I am . Don't want a report , don't drive aggressively.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jerrie C said:


> Or drive as my grown kids would say " like a grandma " which I am . Don't want a report , don't drive aggressively.


Do not confuse driving aggressively with what uber is tracking,

I drive very aggressively and then also occasionally speed,
but my report is usually in the green,

Uber is mostly measuring how hard you accelerate and how hard you break, which is passengers biggest complaints about drivers and that goes back to my Taxi Dave I'm not saying that just because of uber and lyft..


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

So what you need to do, is to go find their self driving car, and break check the heck out of it....then that self driving car will be deactivated for constantly breaking hard..while your cracking up laughing in the car in front of it.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

I do not have a technical background or any training, but I am very concerned about our Privacy. So to that end I have a question or 2.
Even though I have a feeling about this first question I will ask anyway; 
If & when I am driving around in my car with my iphone/android on but the Uber app off, 
Is Uber or anyone else able to track your speed, location, battery level, etc.? 

Are there any changes/adjustments we can make to block/obuscate the tracking of the various metrics?

Fed up with finding after the fact that so & so has been breached and my information could be at risk & I am unsure as to what information they truly have besides what I have openly volunteered. Even without a breach I am unsure as to the information that all of the other Internet sites have accumulated about me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> I do not have a technical background or any training, but I am very concerned about our Privacy. So to that end I have a question or 2.
> Even though I have a feeling about this first question I will ask anyway;
> If & when I am driving around in my car with my iphone/android on but the Uber app off,
> Is Uber or anyone else able to track your speed, location, battery level, etc.?
> ...


I have a few questions of my own I am starting to have second thoughts about this,

I just looked at my report from yesterday not very good at all, so here's the question is Uber tracking my acceleration and braking even when I don't have a passenger because if they are that is very unfair because my driving Style with a passenger is much different than it is without a passenger,

How I drive without a passenger on board is none of uber's goddamn business..


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You two ARE the bad drivers.
> 
> The JOB is to be a taxi driver. It involves driving like one. REFUSAL to do would be a &%[email protected]!* move, but in reality, you're just making up grounds to cover sheer incompetence. Or worse, fear of driving.


Um, a bit off the rails much? I cut corners all the time to get to the pax. As as soon as the pax is out of the car, I motate to the next. Simmer down.


----------



## OCBeachgirl (Sep 16, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I object in general to Uber tracking my braking, which phone GPS does not track well. I research GPS radios for a living as part of my day job, and using accelerometer and GPS data from a smartphone to analyze that is often incorrect and unreliable. Especially when aggregated over thousands of different devices, firmwares, and calibrations - as you will find on Android.
> 
> Seriously, do you want Uber to keep track of you - especially when it's likely inaccurate a considerable part of the time
> the





HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


I have sent a support ticket. Uber reply from somewhere in India. Uber could care less about their Drivers.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I have a few questions of my own I am starting to have second thoughts about this,
> 
> I just looked at my report from yesterday not very good at all, so here's the question is Uber tracking my acceleration and braking even when I don't have a passenger because if they are that is very unfair because my driving Style with a passenger is much different than it is without a passenger,
> 
> How I drive without a passenger on board is none of uber's goddamn business..


I'm sure they track everything from the moment the waybill ia created to the moment you drop off. But who knows if they are tracking all the time... About the only way to try to block it is to force-stop the app.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rat said:


> It costs them literally nothing to ignore you


Not exactly. They don't have a reliable method to have a machine filter out all those topics. Trust me, they don't.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> So why would you make them do more work and cause them to raise commissions higher?


Because it's likely effective and distributes the burden across many people.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

kaigor said:


> ... just learn how to drive better and complain less.


You missed the point.


----------



## C M Burns (Aug 7, 2016)

I think blanketing them with request tickets is a good strategy. For some reason, it bothers the hell out of me that they track such information. It probably shouldn't, but it does. They also sent me a note saying "it appears your phone may not be in a holder." Really? When they criticized my choice of underwear I thought they were going too far. They are good, but they're trying to manage this as if their partners will live, breathe, and eat Uber. Well, at this level of pay, probably not. Being berated by an automatically-generated message is irritating. But then, no one is making us do this, so they hold all the cards.


----------



## Starslimo (Jul 10, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> But, put otherwise, if you drive well and within speed limit; you can use that to help your case against false accusations. Seriously, are you that bad of a driver that these reports concern you?


A lot of X drivers are horrible at driving


----------



## derg (Sep 23, 2016)

Rat said:


> It costs them literally nothing to ignore you


It costs them the human resources required to take the time to look at each ticket and decide to ignore it. Unless that's automated.

There's still a cost; it's just small.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Starslimo said:


> A lot of X drivers are horrible at driving


A lot of X riders are horrible at riding.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Where do you even find these reports about speed and braking? I've never seen one, and I know for sure that I've slammed on the brakes a few times while Ubering to avoid an accident.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Im going to have a friend of mine request me for an Uber. Then we are going to go for one hell of a ride. I might even take the motorcycle.

I cant wait for that e mail.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Starslimo said:


> A lot of X drivers are horrible at driving


More of this idiot. Just what the discussion needed.

Dude why don't you try and come up with an idea, any idea, that's not

"A lot of X drivers are horrible at driving"


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Where do you even find these reports about speed and braking? I've never seen one, and I know for sure that I've slammed on the brakes a few times while Ubering to avoid an accident.


It's on your main map screen in your app. Just pull-up the flyout at the bottom where local event, last trip, etc is below your map. There's a new braking/acceleration breakdown on there for your previous day of driving.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Im going to have a friend of mine request me for an Uber. Then we are going to go for one hell of a ride. I might even take the motorcycle.
> 
> I cant wait for that e mail.


Better yet, accept your friend's ride, then slap it to a drone and fly all around through places vehicles cannot, over a lake, through a field, do circles over a railyard, etc. That would be interesting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

C M Burns said:


> I think blanketing them with request tickets is a good strategy. For some reason, it bothers the hell out of me that they track such information. It probably shouldn't, but it does. They also sent me a note saying "it appears your phone may not be in a holder." Really? When they criticized my choice of underwear I thought they were going too far. They are good, but they're trying to manage this as if their partners will live, breathe, and eat Uber. Well, at this level of pay, probably not. Being berated by an automatically-generated message is irritating. But then, no one is making us do this, so they hold all the cards.


You too ?
They didn't like my bath soap.
Or what I said about their opinion at home on the couch.
When I travel for myself now,the phone stays home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Better yet, accept your friend's ride, then slap it to a drone and fly all around through places vehicles cannot, over a lake, through a field, do circles over an railyard, etc. That would be interesting.


It would look like the Uber surge map here !
Surge in the river,surge in the lake.
Always the higher the number,the deeper the water !


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It would look like the Uber surge map here !
> Surge in the river,surge in the lake.
> Always the higher the number,the deeper the water !


Well I only did 8 trips tonight over 3 hours total online, netted $100 because there was some legitimate surging going on. But I agree, there are a couple of funky surge areas that pop up where I am that really make no sense. I avoid those.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Better yet, accept your friend's ride, then slap it to a drone and fly all around through places vehicles cannot, over a lake, through a field, do circles over an railyard, etc. That would be interesting.


Brilliant.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You too ?
> They didn't like my bath soap.
> Or what I said about their opinion at home on the couch.
> When I travel for myself now,the phone stays home.


Take it with you, just force-stop the app. I get the same erroneous "oh your phone may not be welded to the frame of your car" message every day, even though I use a magnetic dash mount that could pull nose-rings out of my passengers from the back seat. My phone never moves, turns, wiggles. Once it's on there, it's really on there. But I get complimented on my smooth breaking and acceleration. Woo hoo! Now the other day when I had to get a gal to the airport whose plane was taking off in 21 minutes (got her there in 8)... I'm pretty sure I might have got dinged for that one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I would do this but I don't use uber nav so the flashing slow down speed thing doesn't affect me, and those reports for braking and acceleration for me at least have been near perfect or off by 1 or 2.
> 
> But I will send them an email right now asking to opt out, will see what they say.


I actually worked a few hours Thursday night for the first time in a while. My driving report came back with scores on braking and acceleration of 95% and 100% respectively (not posting the numbers because .paranoid!) Btw the braking woukd be perfect but sometimes there are idiots on the road at night, you know?

But right underneath my safe driving report I have the report that I appear to not be using a phone holder. Well I do have a very cheap air vent one with a magnet, but it's a bit loose. And I only use it when my phone gets hot. I don't use the phone to navigate. I did have it in the holder a lot though, because it was heating up a bit last night (probably from playing games between trips with uber in the background). So I wonder how well that function even works.

But if my driving is so safe, what does it matter where my stupid phone is?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I actually worked a few hours Thursday night for the first time in a while. My driving report came back with scores on braking and acceleration of 95% and 100% respectively (not posting the numbers because .paranoid!) Btw the braking woukd be perfect but sometimes there are idiots on the road at night, you know?
> 
> But right underneath my safe driving report I have the report that I appear to not be using a phone holder. Well I do have a very cheap air vent one with a magnet, but it's a bit loose. And I only use it when my phone gets hot. I don't use the phone to navigate. I did have it in the holder a lot though, because it was heating up a bit last night (probably from playing games between trips with uber in the background). So I wonder how well that function even works.
> 
> But if my driving is so safe, what does it matter where my stupid phone is?


Well, you need to keep in mind that as long as you are driving using Uber, they are tracking your GPS every second, whether you utilize other navigation or not. They tap into your entire phone, including accelerometers, etc. So if they think your phone is in your lap, constantly getting moved around, bouncing on a seat, etc., be certain they have algorithms to detect it. Many of us here have solid mounts and we still get the stupid notification.

As far as the vent mount, try the Wizgear vent mount. It stays in place, and the magnet is strong as all-get-out. The only way your phone will move is if you physically grab it to rip it away from the dash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Well, you need to keep in mind that as long as you are driving using Uber, they are tracking your GPS every second, whether you utilize other navigation or not. They tap into your entire phone, including accelerometers, etc. So if they think your phone is in your lap, constantly getting moved around, bouncing on a seat, etc., be certain they have algorithms to detect it. Many of us here have solid mounts and we still get the stupid notification.
> 
> As far as the vent mount, try the Wizgear vent mount. It stays in place, and the magnet is strong as all-get-out. The only way your phone will move is if you physically grab it to rip it away from the dash.


I'm not worried about the mount. My phone doesn't fall off and it cools down which is my only concern.

My point is if on the one hand they're saying I'm driving safely why are they concerned about the phone? Clearly I know where I'm going. Shouldn't they be able to tell that I haven't hit "navigate" in the app, so they should know I'm not using the gps?

Plus they don't buy a mount, so where do they get off complaining were not using one?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I actually worked a few hours Thursday night for the first time in a while. My driving report came back with scores on braking and acceleration of 95% and 100% respectively (not posting the numbers because .paranoid!) Btw the braking woukd be perfect but sometimes there are idiots on the road at night, you know?
> 
> But right underneath my safe driving report I have the report that I appear to not be using a phone holder. Well I do have a very cheap air vent one with a magnet, but it's a bit loose. And I only use it when my phone gets hot. I don't use the phone to navigate. I did have it in the holder a lot though, because it was heating up a bit last night (probably from playing games between trips with uber in the background). So I wonder how well that function even works.
> 
> But if my driving is so safe, what does it matter where my stupid phone is?


Fuber phone has to be mounted so Travis can use our cameras to spy and gather data for driverless cars.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

My old tomtom navigation used to give me speed. Here is an explanation by uber

https://eng.uber.com/telematics/


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

unPat said:


> Do they track the trip or track the whole time you're online ?


I don't know how engineers would respond but by nature of how these systems work, all time online must include the app sending data back to the servers so that you can be connected to a rider when a trip is requested and you're the closest nearby.

e.g. for a system to know you're the closest to X (person, place, whatever), it needs to know either of (a) GPS coordinates or (b) cell [tower] triangulation.

In fact, cell phones ARE tracking devices: by their very nature, they work using triangulation (of position) in order to know how to switch between towers and send/receive data (whether voice or else).

So an important point: whenever you see someone hysterical (or trying to get people hysterical) about privacy and cell phones, you know they are trying to turn you into their own tool. PRIVACY AND CELL PHONES ARE MUTUALLY INCOMPATIBLE BY THE LAWS OF PHYSICS GOVERNING HOW THEY OPERATE!

Remember that: it gives you power over yourself instead of handing it over to anyone else.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Fuber phone has to be mounted so Travis can use our cameras to spy and gather data for driverless cars.


Just to point you to the background you need: https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...your-speed-braking.103256/page-9#post-1515840

(Reply to you is to alert you.)


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

nash801 said:


> What is a ticket? You mean send them an email?
> To which address?


PM'd you and old support address that still works and doesn't cause them disruption.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> You don't have to have evidence to dispute. You just have to have bona-fide reason. If you see a poor braking score, and yet no sudden stops occurred en route, you have valid reason to object - and force Uber to process a ticket each and every day about it. It may become a copy-paste war on both sides, but that alone would force Uber to note when regulators inquire about ticket volume, that drivers are considerably contesting this information.
> 
> *I also suspect Uber is doing this to claim their self-driving cars are safer than Uber drivers on the aggregate. They can't make that claim if we're all constantly disputing the accuracy of the data (with good reason to do so).*


True dat.

Here's another tip:

Congressionmen received soooooooo many letters from constituents that they repeatedly subpoena'd the head of DISH to ask "why won't your employees stop bothering us about how bad and dysfunctional your company is?"

It isn't that they may have really been able to do anything, but if you annoy the heck out of powerful people enough that they can very, very much annoy the heck out of the heads of a company, it's great pressure to change things.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.
> 2) *Each and every time you get a report of sub-standard speed, or braking, that you have a good faith belief is false, open a new support ticket and request to dispute the information in that report.*
> ...


Who cares? If they want to know about your braking, etc., let them. why fight something so minor as this? I drive like a little old lady, anyway, so I'm not worried about it.

Now, if they are listening in without consent, that I would have a problem with, and I would disable the mic if that is the case. 
( check your mic and disable it, for sure ).


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Who cares? If they want to know about your braking, etc., let them. why fight something so minor as this? I drive like a little old lady, anyway, so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Now, if they are listening in without consent, that I would have a problem with, and I would disable the mic if that is the case.
> ( check your mic and disable it, for sure ).


Listening and recording in this manner would be highly illegal in most places, and they could be sued or worse.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> My old tomtom navigation used to give me speed. Here is an explanation by uber
> 
> https://eng.uber.com/telematics/


And as techy as that article is, that is just the tip of of the iceburg.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> Listening and recording in this manner would be highly illegal in most places, and they could be sued or worse.


When I first signed up for uber in 2013 a pop-up window asked me if I wanted the mic to be enabled they said don't worry something or other --I forgot-- but I didn't trust him so I said no to that one. I also put a little piece of tape over the camera I don't trust hackers or whatever


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is no permissions for audio but theses are the only things you can turn on/off


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> When I first signed up for uber in 2013 a pop-up window asked me if I wanted the mic to be enabled they said don't worry something or other --I forgot-- but I didn't trust him so I said no to that one. I also put a little piece of tape over the camera I don't trust hackers or whatever


Tape over computing-device cameras always =

SMART SMART SMART SMART SMART!


----------



## solutionorppt (Oct 6, 2016)

For Android users, the app "Proximity Sensor Accelerometer" from Steven Stanley Bayes allows you to alter various sensor settings without rooting your phone.

I had to install it because I have an issue with my proximity sensor at night keeping the screen black (app setting automatically goes to speaker and keeps screen lit), but it allows you to manually tweak the sensitivities both sensors.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

thelittleguyhelper said:


> Tape over computing-device cameras always =
> 
> SMART SMART SMART SMART SMART!


That would be great, if I didn't open up my app two days ago and see a notification saying that Uber is now taking selfish of drivers to confirm their identity through the front-facing camera, to "insure" integrity with riders.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> ...we *are *supposed to be independent contractors, NOT EMPLOYEES.


Yes, it's well-established. I know full well that I've not signed an employee acknowledgment/agreement of any kind.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> That would be great, if I didn't open up my app two days ago and see a notification saying that Uber is now taking selfish of drivers to confirm their identity through the front-facing camera, to "insure" integrity with riders.


Just do your selfie then cover the camera and mic.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> That would be great, if I didn't open up my app two days ago and see a notification saying that Uber is now taking selfish of drivers to confirm their identity through the front-facing camera, to "insure" integrity with riders.


Interesting, it may be step in the right direction. It depends on how they're implementing it, but, on the surface, it sounds like one of those security theater measures such as those employed by the TSA at airports throughout the US.

This reminds me: I wonder what their long-term plans are, if any, to solve for the quite frequent non-requesting passengers on rides, whether they're accompanying the requester on the ride (i.e. going out with your buddies) or whether they're simply riding without the requester (i.e. the requester hailed on behalf of a relative or friend who "doesn't do the app thing"). This annihilates the oft-touted benefit by TNCs to drivers and potential drivers: "You know who's getting in your car before you get there!" This also adversely affects the rating system: Who exactly are we rating? the requester only (if on the ride with a friend or 2 or 3)?, the rider only (if on the ride alone and the requester is elsewhere)?

I estimate that of all the rides I've completed, perhaps:

30% are the requester riding alone
50% are the requester plus 1-3 friends

20% are a non-requester riding alone
So, _if my experience is fairly typical and my estimates are pretty close to actuals_, about *7 of 10 rides possess this (probably small) risk of "unverified"/"unvetted" passengers getting into our vehicles*. I'm not implying that the requester-vetting process is anywhere close to rigorous (i.e. have either a bank or prepaid card and a pulse -- okay, maybe I'm oversimplifying it a bit).

Maybe this has already been covered here ad nauseum and I just haven't yet seen it. I admit to not having first searched the forums and only just now realized that I'm contributing to thread drift (sorry!).


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> There is no permissions for audio but theses are the only things you can turn on/off


Don't know if it's new in iOS 10 but there's a Privacy setting for the microphone. I doubt Uber could go round it without Apple striking the app off.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just drive backwards.


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 9, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> I think it is pretty accurate. Good enough where my wife did not believe the fairly good report I received. Sure, it is orange for both, but she figured it would be much lower than 80% for me. As for speed, really, bubble came up for 85 and you were doing 70 or less? Every time for me, hear that bubble and look at my speed..guilty.


thanks


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you are as angry as I am about Uber tracking your speed and braking, there is actually something that you can do.
> 
> 1) Send a support ticket to Uber requesting to opt-out of being tracked for speed and braking, and note that you feel your phone may not track this information accurately.


does anyone Know if doing this is still possible? Opting-out? Under what section of the privacy policy or TOS are we allowed to request an opt-out and how is it done?

I apologize for raising an old thread but privacy is important in this day and age. I have turned off the accident-snooping and i'd Like to opt-out of as much data collection as possible, such as driving habits.

I received a driving warning last night and I was in a suburban area with a ton of stop signs close together. I accelerated and braked very deliberately so that I came to complete stops at each sign. Things like this could be misinterpreted by the app as poor driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Listening and recording in this manner would be highly illegal in most places, and they could be sued or worse.


You SIGNED AWAY ALL OF YOUR RIGHTS TO YOUR CELLPHONE DEVICE.
IN THE " CONTRACT".

YOU AGREED TO UBER MODIFYING OPERATION SYSTEMS.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You SIGNED AWAY ALL OF YOUR RIGHTS TO YOUR CELLPHONE DEVICE.
> IN THE " CONTRACT".
> 
> YOU AGREED TO UBER MODIFYING OPERATION SYSTEMS.


Not to mention that it COULD be argued that if they are providing the insurance coverage, they have the right to know if you're driving unsafely while signed onto the app.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I generally go the speed limit. If you have a pax in your car, what’s the rush when you are being paid by the mile AND the time. Getting there faster only hurts your bottom line in the long run. 

Besides, we have speed limits for a reason.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Could we just spam Uber out of sheer ****ing spite for fun ?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wait second...., a....second...

WHAT?



NO, SERIOUSLY...

WHAT?!

WHAT DOES THIS ALL MEAN? they are tracking my BREAKING..? ARE...

YOU...

*SERIOUS* ?????


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention that it COULD be argued that if they are providing the insurance coverage, they have the right to know if you're driving unsafely while signed onto the app.


HEY Lady‼ This is the _Uber Driver Forum_
your Common sense and Responsible Adult attitude & behavior
Have NO place here ✔

Back to Business:
All those in favor of making this the "My car My rules Dance" say aye


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Uber doesn’t care about speed, only if pax complain. One night I had a pickup, they wanted some mcds so we got some food. Said it was getting late and I asked if he wanted to get there faster. Was doing double the speed limit and the Uber speedometer was going nuts ? he tipped me $10 on a $20 ride.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention that it COULD be argued that if they are providing the insurance coverage, they have the right to know if you're driving unsafely while signed onto the app.


Have you ever actually looked at Uber's insurance policy? I bet most of us carry my insurance than they do, with the exception of the injury policy.



tohunt4me said:


> You SIGNED AWAY ALL OF YOUR RIGHTS TO YOUR CELLPHONE DEVICE.
> IN THE " CONTRACT".
> 
> YOU AGREED TO UBER MODIFYING OPERATION SYSTEMS.


Nope, it's not their phone


----------

